# Cat Breeds



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone know where to find Balinese and Tonks for cheap? They don't have to be purebred, but I just want the great personalities, activeness, and intellegince of both breeds.

Anyone know of any catteries that sell them or give them up for adoption in South Cal?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's a Balinese rescue in Southern California:

http://www.netpets.com/cats/catresc/groups/catbal.html

And here's a Tonkinese rescue (around the Sand Diego area, I believe):

http://www.tonkswest.org/rescue.html

Also, you may have some luck finding a breeder that wants to retire an older cat, for less than you would have to pay for a kitten. Good luck finding a new kitty!

P.S. This'll probably come up at some point, but when anyone says they want a cat "cheap", red flags usually go up. Nothing against you at all, I can understand not wanting to pay full price for a kitten, but raising a cat requires some financial investment and sacrifice, so of course, just be prepared for that.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree with spacemonkey. Don't say out loud that you want a cheap cat, especially not if you talk to a breeder. I personally have very bad experiences with people who are looking for "cheap" cats.

But try a breed rescue or check for breeders who are selling older cats. Don't forget to check your local shelter since they might have a Balinese or Tonk in.


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I didn't mean cheap in a bad way, it's just most breeders want $850 for a kitten and I'm still 16 so I don't think my mom will be happy with me spending that much, when we can go out to a shelter and find some domestic short-hair for $60.

Thanks for the help guys! And yes I'm prepared to raise(I've before) cats. By the way, do you feed your cats dry food? I heard it makes them obese since it has a lot of carbohydrates and adults need a more protein-based diet. Is it better to feed dry food for kittens since they grow really fast?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I didn't mean cheap in a bad way, it's just most breeders want $850 for a kitten and I'm still 16 so I don't think my mom will be happy with me spending that much, when we can go out to a shelter and find some domestic short-hair for $60.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys! And yes I'm prepared to raise(I've before) cats. By the way, do you feed your cats dry food? I heard it makes them obese since it has a lot of carbohydrates and adults need a more protein-based diet. Is it better to feed dry food for kittens since they grow really fast?


I know you don't mean cheap in a bad way. I was 17 when I bought my first purebred and I didn't have much money, but I found a breeder who had an older kitten (5 months) and she gave me a discount on her. I only paid $330 for a perfectly healthy purebred with a great pedigree (I later realized). This female became the foundation of my cattery.

When it comes to food, I don't feed dry, at all. Stick with high quality wet food, for kittens and adults. The cat is a carnivore and they don't need all the carbs in the dry food.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

$850 is too much even for a purebred (pet quality) in my opinion. You should be able to find a retired breeder or retired showcat for $200 or less. Check out this site. It should lead you to a breeder in Southern Ca. 
:arrow: http://www.breedlist.com/retired/index.html


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 17, 2004)

I want kittens, not retired cats. Sorry if I seem harsh, I just want them to grow with me.

I found a breeder who wants to sell me a Tonk kitten for $450, is that a good price?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I want kittens, not retired cats. Sorry if I seem harsh, I just want them to grow with me.
> 
> I found a breeder who wants to sell me a Tonk kitten for $450, is that a good price?


I would say that's about as cheap as it can get with purebred kittens.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

$450 is a very nice price for a purebred cat! I am getting mine for $300-400 - but... I also have to pay for his last kitty shots and rabies and neauter him. He gets to come home early to me - which is a plus though - I love my kittens!


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Just be sure you checkout the breeder's reputation and really get to know the breeder and how they raise their cats. Just my opinion. There are some unscrupulous breeders out there (just like there are a lot of bad pet owners out there as well). $450 is still a good chunk of change, and you want to be sure you are getting a healthy kitten whose parents have no known probs.


----------

